# Abstand



## jackiemar

Wie hoch is der Abstand?

1800 Euro

Was bedeudet  Abstand?

Im Spanish bitte!!

vielen Dank


----------



## Aurin

Creo se dice "Traspaso". Es el dinero que se paga por los muebles etc. en una vivienda o un local que se alquila, el dinero que no está incluido en el alquiler.


----------



## dec-sev

Según mi diccionario una de las acepciones es _enmienda , indemnización por retractación (por rescisión del contrato)_ Hay un ejemplo: _ pagar la enmienda_



Aurin said:


> Creo se dice "Traspaso". Es el dinero que se paga por los muebles etc. en una vivienda o un local que se alquila, el dinero que no está incluido en el alquiler.


 
!Por favor 1800 Euro! No crees que es demasiado.


----------



## Aurin

dec-sev said:


> Según mi diccionario una de las acepciones es _enmienda , indemnización por retractación (por rescisión del contrato)_ Hay un ejemplo: _pagar la enmienda_
> 
> 
> 
> !Por favor 1800 Euro! No crees que es demasiado.


 
Handelt es sich bei enmienda nicht eher um Abfindung? Oder kann man dazu auch Abstand sagen?


----------



## iaf

Hier fehlt eigentlich der Kontext, wir wissen ja nicht ob es tatsächlich um Immobilien, Entschädigungen, oder was auch immer geht.

Sin el contexto sólo podemos especular de qué se trata, en especial si es que proviene de la jerga comercial. 
Así "en seco", yo aplicaría simplemente: *"De cuánto es la diferencia?"*Saludos,
iaf


----------



## elroy

Gracias, Iaf.  Efectivamente, necesitamos el contexto - a ver si Jackiemar nos lo da.


----------



## Aurin

En mi diccionario alemán sólo encuentro 3 significados de Abstand:

distancia espacial que se mide en metros etc.
distancia temporal que se mide en horas, días etc.
la cantidad que se paga por el mobiliario etc. de una vivienda o local que se alquila o arrienda que se expresa en euros u otra moneda. 
 
En el RAE encontré:
Traspaso:
*7. *m. Conjunto de géneros traspasados.
*8. *m. Precio de la cesión de estos géneros o del local donde se ejerce un comercio o industria.


----------



## jackiemar

Hola. Gracias por responder. Sí, es para en una inmobiliaria.

Saludos.


----------

